# PLEASE HELP 9 yr old Rottie with growling issues



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new here.

I have a 9 yr old rottie with diabetes (2 years). He used to be alot goofier and more fun before he was diagnosed but the growling has always been there. I taught him basic commands and some other ones like speaking and circle and back up. He is super smart.
Now I have a toddler and doing some research I see that growling is his way of trying to be dominant. After growling comes biting and I cant have that! I used to see growling as his personlity, now I know its just him problem with authority.

Important notes
-His partner in crime died 1 month ago. She was 13 years old and there had alwasy been together since he was a pup.
-Ive been doing all the alpha behavoirs that Ive read....the walking by my side for our walks, going through the doorways first. And me acting more confident by holding my head up high, making him earn affection. I started using his crate again today too.
-My ex-husband has never done training with him or any of the other alpha behavior and I feel like he favors him over me. He waits at his door, is very happy to see him and I cant stand it. He's my dog!!! And Im just so sick of always being challenged! He does growling with both of us, but a little bit more with me. I think he sees him as his peer and he sees me as a threat to his Alpha status (with Cheyenne being gone-my dog who died).
-Just adopted a shelter dog and his behavoir got worse! now he will outright disobey me when before he would just wait to follow my command and growl a bit. 
-He will still pee on furniture if he is let out when I am gone. Now in his little spot by the laudry romm with the gate up, He wont PEE!! I guess he saves that for my carpet. He has been tested for a UTI and is All GOOD. I think it just more behavorial issues.

I have put so much work into this dog.......daily diabetes testing, regulating him myself, hours our research, and not even counting his potty training and all teh other training that goes into a puppy!!!

Please help. I am looking forward to your advice!!

Thank you!

Sabrina


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

So this growling was never a problem before you did "research" and decided it was him being "dominant" or "alpha" or some other such ridiculousness? Has anything actually changed besides your perception of his behavior? Rotts tend to be "grumbly" but it doesn't really mean anything. I have no idea if your dog is being aggressive or just grumbly, since I've never met him. But if the behavior hasn't led to problems for 9 years I doubt it's going to be a problem now, unless you do something that forces him to defend himself.

One thing---
NEVER EVER punish him for growling. If you punish the growl, he'll stop growling. Sounds good? No. A growl is a warning. Without the warning, they go right for the next step, which is usually biting. A dog that bites without warning has usually been punished for growling.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

First of all, I dont think what I am saying is ridiculous. I am not an idiot. Like I said, I trained him from teh get go and Ive done my best. If you dont get the whole picture than ask questions instead of being insuling. And I dont appreciate the sarcasm Willowy. 

WHen my toddler hugs my rottie and he growls, i get pissed. You think thats a problem? I do. Im trying to do the right thing here and be the Leader, but its exhausting b/c he's always challenging me. No matter what I tell him to do, he's growling. I dont punish him, I tell him to cut out the growling. He's getting worse, showed his teeth to me recently when I told him to do something (after bringing in the other dog, shes not even been her a week). FOr 9 years, ive done my best being the alpha, but its like no matter what I do, his behavior doesnt change. I feel like he doesnt even like me. Im jsut so sick of it. Ive worked my a$$ off for him, giving him the best diet, supplements, and figuring out diabetes and what do I get for it???????Nothing!

Some people arent perfect and have a hard time asking for help. I thought I could fix his issues.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh and for 9 year he's been a pain the the butt........a pain to walk, to listen, to not pee in the house. sounds like a problem to me.

He has even pushed my toddler over before.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The reason being "alpha" hasn't worked is because it is nonsense. Dogs do not relate to humans like that. If you want him to display certain behaviors, you train him to display those behaviors. Dominance doesn't have anything to do with it. Training does. Dogs behave in ways that are natural to them unless they've been trained to behave otherwise. Since he's smart and you've trained him to do tricks, find out how to do train him to do more practical things too. Look up desensitization to help him be more comfortable around the kid (athough hugging is a very unnatural and uncomfortable thing for a dog and he may never learn to like it). 

And, telling him not to growl is in a way a punishment. Like I said, you don't want to stop him from growling when he's uncomfortable. You want to help him not be uncomfortable in the first place.

The dominance theory is probably the worst thing that has ever happened to dogs and dog owners.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

First of all, he's a dog. He doesn't understand that he is being a problem. Their brain does not function that way, it's not within their capacity. So expecting him to be grateful for something he can't comprehend either is not fair. 


He is also a pain because you never taught him properly how not to be a pain. Throw that alpha nonense out the window and start with positive techniques. Your child also needs to be educated in how to handle the dog too. If the dog doesn't like the toddler cuddling him, don't let the kid do it. Simple as that. 

You are a human and not a dog, seriously, it wouldn't have even occurred to your dog that he wants to be leader, because he has no pack and he is not a wolf, he is a domesticated canine in a one dog house.

Growling is good, it's basically saying stop it I don't like it. Rather then just going straight for a punch in the face. 

Willowy gave good advice, she is someone I would listen to if I had troubles with me dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

salter6826 said:


> . . .the growling has always been there. . .


So, you've never addressed it before.



> Now I have a toddler and doing some research I see that growling is his way of trying to be dominant. After growling comes biting and I cant have that! I used to see growling as his personlity, now I know its just him problem with authority.


But now because you have a toddler you have. This is not your dog's fault. He is not trying to be dominant, that information is false.




> Ive been doing all the alpha behavoirs that Ive read....the walking by my side for our walks, going through the doorways first. And me acting more confident by holding my head up high, making him earn affection. I started using his crate again today too.


The alpha stuff doesn't work because we're humans, not dogs, and they're dogs, not wolves. All it will do is confuse your dog and make things worse. Whether or not you go through the door first or your dog walks beside you makes no difference.




> My ex-husband has never done training with him or any of the other alpha behavior and I feel like he favors him over me. He waits at his door, is very happy to see him and I cant stand it. He's my dog!!! And Im just so sick of always being challenged! He does growling with both of us, but a little bit more with me. I think he sees him as his peer and he sees me as a threat to his Alpha status


I'd say he does favor your ex-husband because he doesn't do all this weird stuff with him. Stop doing it. He doesn't see him as a peer, and he is not challenging you. He sees your ex as the fun person and you as the person who acts weird.




> He will still pee on furniture if he is let out when I am gone. Now in his little spot by the laudry romm with the gate up, He wont PEE!! I guess he saves that for my carpet.


He's not saving if for your carpet, he's peeing where he smells his pee. Clean these places with an enzyme cleaner to kill the scent.




> WHen my toddler hugs my rottie and he growls, i get pissed.


Most dogs do not like to be hugged. It can often be perceived as a threat. Don't let your child do this. It's that simple.




> Oh and for 9 year he's been a pain the the butt........a pain to walk, to listen, to not pee in the house. sounds like a problem to me.


You are not going to like this, but all this has to do with what you have not done: train him. You've let him get away with all this for 9 years and now suddenly you've decided to change him. Of course he doesn't understand.
Go slow, go back to basic training, and please let the alpha stuff go. And supervise your child around him.

*I'm not saying you are a bad dog owner, but I am saying you have no right to get angry with him now after all this time you've not.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

salter6826 said:


> First of all, I dont think what I am saying is ridiculous. I am not an idiot. Like I said, I trained him from teh get go and Ive done my best. If you dont get the whole picture than ask questions instead of being insuling. And I dont appreciate the sarcasm Willowy.
> 
> WHen my toddler hugs my rottie and he growls, i get pissed. You think thats a problem? I do. Im trying to do the right thing here and be the Leader, but its exhausting b/c he's always challenging me. No matter what I tell him to do, he's growling. I dont punish him, I tell him to cut out the growling. He's getting worse, showed his teeth to me recently when I told him to do something (after bringing in the other dog, shes not even been her a week). FOr 9 years, ive done my best being the alpha, but its like no matter what I do, his behavior doesnt change. I feel like he doesnt even like me. Im jsut so sick of it. Ive worked my a$$ off for him, giving him the best diet, supplements, and figuring out diabetes and what do I get for it???????Nothing!
> 
> Some people arent perfect and have a hard time asking for help. I thought I could fix his issues.


Sounds as if he has had a lot of change to deal with ... and his disease. Did they also check his thyroid? Sorry ... I am not familiar with diabetes testing. 

He may be overwhelmed right now. He lost his partner and a new dog has come into his life.

I had some issues with Blu Boy being not quite himself .. as his littermate/Brother just passed 6 months ago ... his owner passed two years ago ... I adopted 2 new dogs since his Brothers passing and one new dog since his owners (my Mother) passing. But he did not show aggression ... just some other odd behaviors such as clinging and things .. and marking in the house!

I would not allow the hugging for now ... just for safety issues. I would hate to read about your child being bitten ... and the dog being put down for doing so. If he is showing his teeth ... maybe it is time to call a behaviorist? IMHO ... I bet he can feel your frustrations also ... and this makes it worse. Dogs do feel our emotions.

I am not a qualified trainer/behaviorist ... but this is just how I would handle this particular situation. I have had many dogs for over 50 years now ... some of them true guard dogs ... even they did not show their teeth at me.

Abbylynn is a Dobie/Rottweiler mix ... she mumbles and grumbles a lot! ... But she has never bared her teeth at me ... since she was a pup and playing "knock the human down!" ........... If she started to exhibit this type of behavior ... I would seek out a professional... for sure.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you considered at all that he might be in pain? 9 is pretty old for a rotti, he could well have hip dysplasia, arthritis, etc. The diabetes alone could be bothering him. 

Beyond that, it's really unfair to allow a dog to act one way for 9 years, then turn around one day and say, "Nope, sorry, this pisses me off now, we're doing something totally different." Especially when the dog is old, sick and has endured a lot of changes in recent months.

So take the dog to the vet, visit iaabc.org for a behaviorist consult and read this, this, this and this to learn why alpha/dominance theory is complete bunk.

and DO NOT allow your child to hug the dog! Dogs hate that.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

salter6826 said:


> First of all, I dont think what I am saying is ridiculous. I am not an idiot. Like I said, I trained him from teh get go and Ive done my best. If you dont get the whole picture than ask questions instead of being insuling. And I dont appreciate the sarcasm Willowy.
> 
> WHen my toddler hugs my rottie and he growls, i get pissed. You think thats a problem? I do. Im trying to do the right thing here and be the Leader, but its exhausting b/c he's always challenging me. No matter what I tell him to do, he's growling. I dont punish him, I tell him to cut out the growling. He's getting worse, showed his teeth to me recently when I told him to do something (after bringing in the other dog, shes not even been her a week). FOr 9 years, ive done my best being the alpha, but its like no matter what I do, his behavior doesnt change. I feel like he doesnt even like me. Im jsut so sick of it. Ive worked my a$$ off for him, giving him the best diet, supplements, and figuring out diabetes and what do I get for it???????Nothing!
> 
> Some people arent perfect and have a hard time asking for help. I thought I could fix his issues.


You are not being ridiculous at all.I have a friend that has 3 Rotties,one is 11 now,raised her from a baby and trained her very well..she in her senior age and will now growl and snap even at the owner she didn't use to do this.She has arthrits but it is managed.After dogs age and become ill with certain things..like Diabetes it can make them less tolerable of things that they would tolerate before.I have Diabetes myself and I can tell you when m blood sugar drops I am a complete Bear..it makes me feel bad so I turn irritable really quick.Same can happen to dogs.I think I would try and discuss with my vet or maybe even a good trainer may can help you through these issues or help you decide the dos and dont's with your dog.My Great Pyr is 5 now and for a large breed that half his lifespan..he is not tolerable of things that he use to be and to will growl more.


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

For 9 years you never cared about a dog growling at you and now all of a sudden you think it's going to be a problem? I can guarantee you, 8 years ago your dog would be able to do plenty of damage to you, and you just think now it's a problem.
Keep the toddler away from the dog obviously. Throw out the alpha stuff, you aren't even applying it correctly, and learn how your dog speaks to you BEFORE he starts to growl. A dog growls when people clearly aren't getting the messages they are sending, so they do something they know you will understand.
If you're thinking all the time in alpha and dominance you aren't really understanding your dog, not to mention thinking in those terms means you are always frustrated when your dog doesn't respond. Think positively, get excited about things, if your dog messes up then it's just another chance to fix his problems.

Plenty of videos online about dog signals and dogs just being dogs, watch all of them.
Hire a professional to help you manage the behavior, you will likely never get rid of it, but you can manage it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Forget about the alpha stuff. Thing is, if you correct growling (which is communication) you leave the dog no option besides bite without warning. It's quite possible that he prefers your husband because he DOESN'T do al the silly alpha posturing. Diabetes may be effecting his ability to hold urine. Also, many Rotties are "talkers" and grumble a bit. I would supervise around the toddler carefully, because you do have an old dog with health issues. Concentrate not on domimance, but helping him want to do the things you want him to do. It's not about dominance, it's about getting behavior. If you're not sure what is going on, hire a good, experienced trainer who work on reinforcing good behavior.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Two things jump out at me here. The first is that I wouldn't let your child hug your dog. Teach your child that hugging a dog can get them bit. Even if YOUR dog tolerates it, and it sounds as though this is the case so far, not all dogs will. It is a good way of keeping your child safe. 

Second, don't think of training your dog in terms of alpha and beta. Rather think of it in terms of teacher and student. Remember that even a student can on occasion teach and a teacher can learn. You need to be the teacher though. Teaching appropriate behavior is your job just as it is with your child. I am sure you don't think of yourself as alpha over your child even though you teach him right and wrong. It is the same for the dog.

Many of my Rotties have been vocal. I have one male now that is forever growling. If I hug him, he growls, if I grab the ball from him, he growls, If i push him over on the bed he growls. NONE of that is him trying to be alpha. He is actually a very fearful, submissive type dog. He growls as communication. He growls in play. Now, if I were to get all up in his face about it, I might be pushing him to do something he would never normally do. He is excellent with children. He plays with my 8 year old nephew all the time, he has on occasion knocked down my 2 year old nephew but it wasn't him being dominant. It was him being a big galumph. ha ha 

Keep in mind that dogs as they get older are much like old people. They have aches and pains and less tolerance of young ones. Protect your 4 legged friend from everyone and everything that might harm him. If there is any question that he is uncomfortable, remove him to a safe place in the house, like a bedroom where he can have peace and quiet. Good luck. 

Oh, and if you are willing, I would love to see pictures of the Nobel old man.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

salter6826 said:


> WHen my toddler hugs my rottie and he growls, i get pissed. You think thats a problem? I do. Im trying to do the right thing here and be the Leader, but its exhausting b/c he's always challenging me. No matter what I tell him to do, he's growling. I dont punish him, I tell him to cut out the growling. He's getting worse, showed his teeth to me recently when I told him to do something (after bringing in the other dog, shes not even been her a week). FOr 9 years, ive done my best being the alpha, but its like no matter what I do, his behavior doesnt change. I feel like he doesnt even like me. Im jsut so sick of it. Ive worked my a$$ off for him, giving him the best diet, supplements, and figuring out diabetes and what do I get for it???????Nothing!
> Some people arent perfect and have a hard time asking for help. I thought I could fix his issues.



Don't let the toddler hug him. Many dogs, especially old dogs with health issues don't do well with being hugged. You are actually lucky that it's growling only - and not a bite. 
Good dog to warn you that he's uncomfortable. Good human IF you pay attention and rescue him from the child. Dogs don't do "gratitude" as in being good because they understnd that you feed him and give him a home. It just doesn't happen. They aren't humans and dont think like humans (that said, there are a lot of teens who don't "appreciate" all the wonderful things their parents think they are doing for them. The difference is you can "guilt" the child. You can probably fix his issues IF you quit thinking in terms of "alpha" and start thinking about ways to motivate him to do what you want him to do. The more you seek to control and dominate him, the more fights you are picking with him, and the more strife there will be between you.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> So, you've never addressed it before.
> 
> 
> But now because you have a toddler you have. This is not your dog's fault. He is not trying to be dominant, that information is false.
> ...



Ok so clearly you dont believe in what cesar milan teaches? those are the techniques that I use. So your saying they are garbage? How long have you been a trainer or whatever?

I do see know when he is grumbling and when he is getting angry with me.

And for the record, I never let him get away with stuff. Yes the grumbling b/c I thought it was jsut him and it turns out it is. I was the one to always walk him by my side/heeling, I trained him. Ive done all I can for this dog. 

I think he saw cheyenne as his leader and she died. My ex never really trained him. He doesnt do much with him. He rubs him occasionaly and plays with him. I try to play with him and he just wont with me. he wants me to play "hose" thats about it. I however praise him alot and give him alot of affection. However- I am a more emotional person. Ive had a really rough year. And CHief has seem me upset alot. Im not sure if he sees me as weaker b/c of this or not. 

*Another thing I forgot to add, My ex had this extremely annoying habit of.........When I would give chief a command, and wait for chief to do it, he would immediately repeat the command that I gave. Its like he undermined my authority. Id tell him to stop by he wouldnt!

Just today, I told chief to lay down and stay. He just got up and I made him get back down he really growled at me. I had to put him in the down position 3x. Eventually I just made him stay outside b/c he wasnt listening at all. I was getting very pissed. I can tell when he growls b/c he gets louder and it sounds mean. I usually tell him to cut it out.
I know to enforce commands and say them only once. I know to be consistant. I jsut dont know what to do in this situation. Am I suppose to ignore this? Im not suppose to punish him when it sounds like he wants to bite me? Maybe I need to withhold affection. That is hard. Im just affectionate. I do praise all the good he does.

Oh and Ive cleaned the carpet several times and he'll still pee.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bear2010 said:


> You are not being ridiculous at all.I have a friend that has 3 Rotties,one is 11 now,raised her from a baby and trained her very well..she in her senior age and will now growl and snap even at the owner she didn't use to do this.She has arthrits but it is managed.After dogs age and become ill with certain things..like Diabetes it can make them less tolerable of things that they would tolerate before.I have Diabetes myself and I can tell you when m blood sugar drops I am a complete Bear..it makes me feel bad so I turn irritable really quick.Same can happen to dogs.I think I would try and discuss with my vet or maybe even a good trainer may can help you through these issues or help you decide the dos and dont's with your dog.My Great Pyr is 5 now and for a large breed that half his lifespan..he is not tolerable of things that he use to be and to will growl more.


Yes he has showed teeth a couple times. more often he will jsut raise his barkign sound to an irritated level. Im jsut so upset. He's just not my dog anymore. He's changed so much since he was diagnosed. My dogs are my family. THis just breaks my heart.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Don't let the toddler hug him. Many dogs, especially old dogs with health issues don't do well with being hugged. You are actually lucky that it's growling only - and not a bite.
> Good dog to warn you that he's uncomfortable. Good human IF you pay attention and rescue him from the child. Dogs don't do "gratitude" as in being good because they understnd that you feed him and give him a home. It just doesn't happen. They aren't humans and dont think like humans (that said, there are a lot of teens who don't "appreciate" all the wonderful things their parents think they are doing for them. The difference is you can "guilt" the child. You can probably fix his issues IF you quit thinking in terms of "alpha" and start thinking about ways to motivate him to do what you want him to do. The more you seek to control and dominate him, the more fights you are picking with him, and the more strife there will be between you.


that makes a lot of sense about control. I see him getting worse the more I try ot control his behavior. So I hear alot of people talking about kids and dog and no hugging. I get the huggging now. I dont let her act crazy with him. I am training her too. So anyone have a toddler her or had one? Did you just seperate your dogs? It is too much to ask for dogs that love your toddler? I want him to enjoy when she rubs him and give her kisses but he doesnt. So is it too much to ask for a dog to LIKE your younger children?


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

He's just generally not listening to me now. Before I had to enforce most commands and now its Every command. IM NEVER GETTING A MALE ROTTIE AGAIN. ITS NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to let you know, Ceasar doesn't have any qualifications or formal training whatsoever. He isn't a behaviorist or a handler, he just has a tv show. There are many people here like pawz who are a lot more experienced and equipped to train dogs then ceasar. 

How long has it been since he was diagnosed with the diabetes? It is possible that he is grumpy and peeing because he isnt getting the right amount of insulin. When was his last blood glucose curve done?


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah I get that about appreciation. But I thought the whole thigns with dogs were--The more your give the more you get. Well not with him. MY praise, my training, my affection and I dont get anything in return. Diabetes really has changed him. he acts like he doesnt even like me now. 

Now the "he's a pain b/c you never taught him how to not be a pain" well that is BULL. He knows he is disobeying. He knows he is pulling on a leash. He knows he is peeing on the carpet (he has been tested and is healthy except for diabetes.......no UTI or thyroid issues). He is extremely smart and he knows when he is breaking the rules.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Excessive urination is a symptom of diabetes in humans... I assume it would be as well in dogs, maybe he just has to go much more often than before (2-3 hours). Also once a dog smells pee somewhere they will continue to pee in the same place over and over, use an ezymatic cleaner (nature's miracle or a home recipe)

Try reading some Ian Dunbar or Patricia McConnell, Dog Star daily has some good free stuff or browse around this site. Try some positive methods, it can't hurt right? Especially if what you're doing now isn't working the way you'd like.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok so now im really PISSED!!!!Ive spent the past 10 years doing the whole alpha dog crap and now its FALSE!!! Man that really pisses me off. Ive tried to be the best owner I could be and it turns out that I was wasting my time and energy. I was trying to do what was best for them on absolutely false information!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So dog behaviorist out there-- What is the correct way to Walk your dog?


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

2 years. I do his curves. Most vets dont know much about diabetes. They know the basics. I do home testing. Its a feken pain. (If thats the case than why doesnt he pee when he is in the kitchen? (its sectioned off from the rest of the house. its where he sleeps.)


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, I'm definitely not a behaviourist or a trainer, just an owner like you. There are a few professional dog trainers on this site like Pawzk9. Is the problem that he's pulling? I'm using silky leash training right now and its working pretty well.

Until just a couple of months ago I had only ever heard of dominance theory too, I was also a big fan of Cesar Millan (and despite the warnings I used all the techniques at home). You can only work with what you know so now I know there are other options I've been trying them out. I've had more success getting my dog to work for something he wants than trying to make him do something he doesn't want 'because I said so'. I also found that when I tried so hard to be 'dominant' the training session just ended with frustration and wasnt something me or the dog looked forward to. So, what motivates your dog? Praise, toys food?

Also, the type of cleaner matters, just a regular cleaning product won't work, amazingly the dog can STILL smell the pee. It has to be an enzymatic cleaner.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This whole thread makes me sad for this dog.


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well advice should be given in a way that doesnt put a person down. Im doing my best. Its not my fault the stuff I was reading was Bull. If I didnt care, I wouldnt be here, spending more time trying to help him than I do on myself!!!


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

Tell me about it. Im crying right now. I hate diabetes. I wish it would go to hell. He used to be so goofy and sweet and now he just isnt. I wish it never would have happened.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

salter6826 said:


> 2 years. I do his curves. Most vets dont know much about diabetes. They know the basics. I do home testing. Its a feken pain. (If thats the case than why doesnt he pee when he is in the kitchen? (its sectioned off from the rest of the house. its where he sleeps.)


Dogs don't like to pee where they eat or sleep. Also, if you have ever caught him in the act of peeing, and punished him, he will associate peeing in front of you with getting punished, so he will try to go pee somewhere you don't see him. Plus, if there is residue from old pee, he will be attracted to that spot. You can buy a black light and use it to see if there is pee residue.

Read the books aiw recommended. They are really good.
Your dog may also be more growly because at his age (and especially having Diabetes), he likely has arthritis as well. If you are achey, it can make you grumpy. But talk to your vet before giving a joint supplement because it can be contraindicated to give Glucosamine with some medical conditions (and I think Diabetes may be one of them).


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

its hard giving treats when everything affects his blood sugar.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If he likes his kibble, you can use pieces as treats. Or if he has wet food, you can bake meatballs out of it for him.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I did a quick search for diabetic dog treats... here is what popped up

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/diabetic-dog-treats/
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/frequently-asked-questions/diabetic-dog-food/
http://www.petco.com/product/7745/Sister-Joans-Nutri-Bits-Dog-Treats.aspx
http://www.petdiabetes.net/Health&Diet/recipes-canine-treats.html

Also, this group looks interesting. Its specifically geared towards diabetic pet information and support.
http://www.petdiabetes.net/


----------



## salter6826 (Sep 25, 2012)

wheat and carbs are teh worst. EVERTHING effects his BGs belive me. Ive just got to get him into lower ranges that can tolerate treats. Insulin is so complicted and Every dog is different. You can only adjust insulin in tiny amounts. I can only go up 1/4th of a unit because he is sensitive to increases. It suxs.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Lots of members here portion half of the dogs dinner and feed it as treats for training. I might be wrong but I thought a lot of the trick in diabetes is keeping blood sugar levels stable, isn't that helped by eating small amounts frequently throughout the day? Couldn't his regular kibble be used then to avoid spikes and drops? Definitely check out the last site I added to my previous post, it seems to have a lot of information and a lot of options, you can look through them and see if theres anything you like.


----------

